# its sunday what schwinn's did we find this week...weekly thread



## vintage2wheel (Sep 23, 2012)

its Sunday what prewar/vintage schwinn bicycles/parts did we find this week.

post some pictures and show us what you got


----------



## jd56 (Sep 23, 2012)

*Traded the Wasp for*




So my last week's acquisitions were a 49 Black Phantom and a 53 Wasp.
Given I stuck my friend here on the cabe by keeping the Phantom, I decided to trade the Wasp to him for a new set of new whitewalls and a nice condition chromed S-2 to replace the wrong painted S-2 that came on the Phantom.
He got the best of the deal as I'm also giving him the painted S-2 rim tomorrow.
Well, maybe I got the best deal, I got to keep the Phantom. My 1st balloon tired Schwinn.

Thanks for being understanding Mitch.

JD


----------



## Rambler (Sep 23, 2012)

Oops posted in wrong thread.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Sep 23, 2012)

Some great deals today from local collectors


----------



## looneymatthew (Sep 23, 2012)

*schwinn cycle truck basket case*



vintage2wheel said:


> its Sunday what prewar/vintage schwinn bicycles/parts did we find this week.
> 
> post some pictures and show us what you got




brilliant another one!


----------



## cyclebuster (Sep 23, 2012)

1946 Schwinn Henderson.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Sep 24, 2012)

*nice scores*

alot of nice scores this week guys


----------



## vincev (Sep 24, 2012)

OOps! I posted mine in the general discussion area.This is America.There are no Schwinn people, Colson people,etc.Cant we all get along and just be "Bike" people? Thats me trying to be a politician.Thank you.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Sep 24, 2012)

*lol*



vincev said:


> OOps! I posted mine in the general discussion area.This is America.There are no Schwinn people, Colson people,etc.Cant we all get along and just be "Bike" people? Thats me trying to be a politician.Thank you.





i would vote for you just have to be a good BSer lol


----------



## kunzog (Sep 24, 2012)

I found a new friend


----------



## vintage2wheel (Sep 24, 2012)

*you win*



kunzog said:


> I found a new friend





nice hhhmmmm bike


----------



## racoop81 (Sep 24, 2012)

kunzog said:


> I found a new friend






Yep. You win.


----------



## WEAKFISH (Sep 27, 2012)

vintage2wheel said:


> nice hhhmmmm bike





What bike??


----------



## daved66 (Sep 27, 2012)

perfect for halloween.   just need a bike in the pic~


----------

